# Lead paint, anyone use it?



## Chrrriiis (May 24, 2012)

It's a bit of a silly question but, a lot of info that i use for cooking up finishes is old info and i often find ingredients refrrenced that are a bit tricky, such as lead paint. I just like the sound of lead paint, rock n roll. Does anyone actually still use it and or know of any aestetic dfferences with it compared to safe paint?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

It's been ILLEGAL in the US since 1977 or so.

Steve


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Nobody is using it unless they have had some around since the late 70's - and they're dumber than a sack full of doorknobs.

These days, having lead paint means some expensive demo work.


----------



## Chrrriiis (May 24, 2012)

Yeah i figured as much. Heavy stuff.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I know a guy who knows a guy who has a hookup, but its going to cost you..jk They always make the good stuff illegal. In 10 years you probably won't be able to buy lacquer.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Lead containing paints are still legally available through art supplies outlets. 
It is also available for historic restoration purposes.

Best wishes.
Bro. Tenzin


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lead in paint came from the Dutch. Actually…. the hide tanners. White lead was a by-product of the tanning operation and they needed to get rid of it somehow. Turns out it made a great vehicle for paint when mixed with oil and pigment. It also made paint more durable. A lot of paints were casein paint (think Milk Paint) until lead-based paint became popular and readily available. It lasted much longer than casein paints.

Knowing what we know now about the health hazards of lead, I don't think this is worth pursuing (if you were even going in that direction). I was trained in lead paint testing and abatement. I was certified to run an x-ray fluorescence spectrometer. Once lead is introduced into the environment, it's hard to get rid of because it doesn't break down. It's always lead.

At least, that is, until I finally perfect the method for turning it into GOLD…. MUAHAHahahahahahah

And interestingly… the highest lead concentration I ever found while testing, was in cheap plastic window blinds from China. And even though it was in plastic, the lead still sloughed.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I just refinished/restored an old hoosier cabinet. It had been painted several times. The top coats came off eazy. Orignal coats was like i was using water. The stripper whould just sit there. I found out it was linseed oil and lead with pigment. It just isn't worth it !!! 
(Note to self if it's old and painted check for lead paint)


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I just refinished/restored an old hoosier cabinet. It had been painted several times. The top coats came off eazy. Orignal coats was like i was using water. The stripper whould just sit there. I found out it was linseed oil and lead with pigment. It just isn't worth it !!! 
(Note to self if it's old and painted check for lead paint)


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

The lead oxide is mainly used because it is such a durable opaque white. As to incorporating it into a finish, why bother? It is just a chalky white. If you want to get into the dangerous pigments, the other banned ones are much prettier. Uranium is a wonderful yellow and cobalt blue is fantastic. Plus they make such a pretty noise on the Geiger counter sitting on the table next to them. Some of the old green pigments were incredibly toxic as well. What s the goal? Make finishes that also double as pest control? Sneak in some gifts to expedite an inheritance? Do we get a cut?


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe stick with Amonia Fuming and Milk Paint. Neither leave a toxic residual timebomb and both are historically significant.

With the safety hazard posed by Lead to Children, Pets and Adults I can't think of much advantage. Yes the colors are vibrant and the paint lasts longer than current oil based paints, but the risk is high.

If you want to go to some of the more classic Mordants, Dyes and coloring agents you should be able to order them up from Wood Finishing Enterprises. They also have standardized (read; safer) recipes for classic finishes.


----------



## BlauSchuh (May 11, 2012)

I (my dad actually) has a few gallons of it sitting at his service station. They used to use it for painting the curbs along the road. It's probably hard as a rock at this point.

When I was younger (well after the outlaw date  ) I would use it to touch up the curbs every once in a while, stuff seemed to look good forever… or at least until someone ran their car into the curb.


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

I worked at a rail car factory and for certain hopper cars we used a primer with a powder mixed in it. It was only after 2 weeks mixing it without a respirator I realized the can said lead powder in one corner of the label. This was about 5 or 6 years ago so lead paint is still in use for certain applications.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

It is the preferred material for watercolour painting because of the thick, opaque white. you can't get it with anything else.

not sure why you'd want to use it for anything that wouldn't be strictly under glass, though.


----------



## Chrrriiis (May 24, 2012)

No i don't think it's something i'd want to use, i prefer non lethal weapons at work, it's just interesting to learn about it. As it's often mentioned in some of the books i have (i thiink he last time i saw it was for two tone finishing), it's good to try and work out why, but i think a touch of modern literature can't hurt. Thanks for the insight

charlie - what an idea for filtering light, block it with lead…

Lunn - how did you manage to discover the ingredients of the finish?

Thanks for the name Nathan, I'll check them oit

David - uranium hmm, im sure it would make the customer tingle with excitement


----------



## Chrrriiis (May 24, 2012)

It's a shame hat wood finishing enterprises dont accept paypal on foreign orders, but still its a great source of current info


----------

